# ***OFFICIAL*** Carla Esparza vs. Joanna Jedrzejczyk Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Women's Flyweight bout: 125 pounds*
*Co-main event - Five round fight for the UFC Women's Flyweight Title*















​


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

If anyone needed evidence that The UFC doesn't fix fights so the more "marketable" fighter wins, it's Esparza. I'm hoping Joanna takes this one, but more than likely it will be Carla wrestling to a UD.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never seen them but heard the name Carla Esparza before..


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Shouldn't it be 115lbs Strawweight¿

Jędrzejczyk packs a punch for such a light person. It's like she wants to KO her opponent with every single punch she throws.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

Carla is the most effective blanket in WMMA. I don't see this being a close fight.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope Joanna wins because she's cool.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Carla definitely looked good and her grappling/strength was impressive. She's a crybaby, however and not very likable (or marketable, IMO). 

Although Joanna didn't display any grappling in this video, she has excellent TDD, which will likely come in handy when Carla decides she doesn't like the vicious striking of Joanna. Hoping Joanna pulls out the W, but she'll have a tough fight on her hands.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> I hope Joanna wins because she's cool.


She really is, seems a chilled person in general. I like her style too, lots of power for such a small fighter.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This should main the prelims.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This should main the prelims.


I agree... but only because the title is bullshit. Jessica Aguilar is the best in the world. Esparza is the female Tim Sylvia right now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

WMMA haterz be like


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I really hope Joanna takes this one. It would be nice to have an exciting champ at straw weight. I mean of you look at Carla's highlight reel, it's almost all takedowns. Not saying it doesn't work well for her because it clearly does, not I see her style more add a way to not lose fights than a way to win.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

In a division that should never have been made, a fight with two fighters nobody cares about..


Go get some fans Carla Es-parza!


Honestly it could be a good fight but Im not invested in the division and it lacks talent.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

CupCake said:


> WMMA haterz be like


ROFL!! Zakly!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Why isn't Jessica Aguilar in the UFC? She is the legit contender to the belt. And she's cuter.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> In a division that should never have been made, a fight with two fighters nobody cares about..
> 
> 
> Go get some fans Carla Es-parza!
> ...


Its hard to get excited when even the champion looks bored about this fight.

I do hope the fight delivers but this fight has a long way to go before its really established.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

slapshot said:


> In a division that should never have been made, a fight with two fighters nobody cares about..
> 
> 
> Go get some fans Carla Es-parza!
> ...


I think it should have been made. Some exciting fights at that weight. Of course it's not going to be as popular as BW, but give it time.

I'd like to see a FW women's division made also. That could end up being the most popular of all.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

That was Cain vs JDS part 4.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

At least that division has a real champion now, and not just an arrogant TUF winner who beat nobodies. Joannas striking is top-notch.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I think I'm in love with Joanna!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is a UFC champion with those horrible dives at TD's just want to point that out. This fight has shown me how shallow this division is and it does not make them look good.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Echo's of Phil Baroni in that finish! Outstanding performance


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Man that polish chick was a beats. Such great striking for WMMA. Awesome fight and finish.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This is a UFC champion with those horrible dives at TD's just want to point that out. This fight has shown me how shallow this division is and it does not make them look good.


Agreed. Rogan even said it himself "she really just has novice striking and doesn't know what to do". It's like...how the hell can you run around claiming how amazing the women's division is when one of their champions has "novice striking" according to your UFC commentator? It's just a fact that the women's division is lacking greatly in talent/fighting ability, both of them.

I still like the women's divisions of course, but it's just the way it is.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Couldn't be happier with the outcome of this fight. Carla was a terrible representation of a champion .


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well IMO carla is in the wrong WC and she'll do much better if her WC materializes.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

You put up with novice striking in Pride and the early ufc for years. My gosh, just accept this is a good division that should have been made and will be successful. The women in this division are actually more technical then the men when their divisions were first made. 

And the cookie thing at the weigh in was priceless. Long live the straw weights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M.C said:


> Agreed. Rogan even said it himself "she really just has novice striking and doesn't know what to do". It's like...how the hell can you run around claiming how amazing the women's division is when one of their champions has "novice striking" according to your UFC commentator? It's just a fact that the women's division is lacking greatly in talent/fighting ability, both of them.
> 
> I still like the women's divisions of course, but it's just the way it is.


Agreed and its not like those TD's looked all that great either she was shooting from way to far out because he couldn't time her shots, couldn't close distance so instead she as grabbing legs way over extended and trying to hold on for dear life and work her way to a position were she might be able to complete a TD. I am sorry but as a title fight that was just embarrassing.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

complain all you want, gentlemen. :sarcastic01: the straws are here to stay.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I've only ever seen four pre-UFC fighters that I've been a huge fan of.

Michael Page - Currently undefeated in Bellator.
Mansour Barnouri - Never fought since.
Conor McGregor - Top 5 biggest names in MMA.
Joanna Polishname - UFC Champion.

DELIGHTED with this.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ....Joanna Polishname - UFC Champion..


Lol. I reckon if she stays champion long enough it will just start to roll off everyone's tongue.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Me and my friends had a gran old game of "try to pronounce the polish name" with the sound off.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn Jedrzejczyk looked phenomenal!

Esparza will bounce back and get a few wins and challenge again real soon, but the SW division is filling up nicely, so looking forward to see what 2015 brings.

It's a great division, my favourite at this point in the UFC.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Joanna *Polishname* - UFC Champion.


LOL, Clyde, not you. You of all people NEED to write her name correctly to set the example. Remember, she is a UFC Champion now, just like "R*h*onda". :laugh:
Use the old copy & paste trick if you need. I certainly will.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> LOL, Clyde, not you. You of all people NEED to write her name correctly to set the example. Remember, she is a UFC Champion now, just like "R*h*onda". :laugh:
> Use the old copy & paste trick if you need. I certainly will.


Aye copy and paste will be key here. I'm not even willing to attempt it though. Way too difficult.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I think Joanna vs Rose Namajunas could be a fun fight.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey now, Joanna made Carla look bad because she's that much better! Let's not take away from her fighting ability by downplaying the opponent!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow. Joanna is a monster


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Hey now, Joanna made Carla look bad because she's that much better! Let's not take away from her fighting ability by downplaying the opponent!


A lot of glass half full people around thats why! 

Complaining that none of the women can strike, then when a world class striker comes along its ignored to hammer on the short comings of the opponent. Glass quarter full even!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

When someone is that much better. They give them a belt. Ronda is a grappling monster in her division, Joanna is the striking monster on hers.
All the rest have to find their way to beat the champions MMA wise.

Clash of styles here, but Joanna showed top MMA skills, not only striking, as she had work hard on her counter wrestling too to nullify Carla game plan of dragging her down and keeping her there. She was successful doing so and then she was the one forcing Carla into her specialty just to be annihilated.

Definitely liked the fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Uhhh... Joanna Polishname is awesome, think i love her.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Uhhh... *Joanna Polishname *is awesome, think i love her.


Perfect! I've been looking for an easy way to refer to her... thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Hell yeah!! Jedrzejczyk is a beast!
I was worried she was gonna get wrestled to death but her TDD was on point. She made Esparza look like shit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree, I was expecting the same thing. I even told my friends during the Henricks/Brown fight: "this is pretty much exactly what you're going to see in the women's title fight, with the champion playing the role of Henricks."

I was very happy to be wrong.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Perfect! I've been looking for an easy way to refer to her... thanks!:thumbsup:


I can't really take credit for that.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Joanna (insert name here) was amazing. I had my fingers crossed for her, but apparently that was completely unnecessary! She'll make this division much more entertaining, and should dominate.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

So many negative Nellies on here. I agree with Don Rifle. We saw an awesome performance. Not just with the striking as we expects but with her tdd and counter grappling too. Where did she learn that so quickly? Maybe she could train Pettis in tdd? ?


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Joanna on ufc embedded:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvcnC_RI3fU&feature=youtu.be&t=3m35s

"No, she cannot act like me, you know. I will show my finger. She cannot do this! That she cannot... That I will take the smile out from her face on Saturday...."

She's adorable!

My fave women's fighter to date.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Joanna on ufc embedded:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvcnC_RI3fU&feature=youtu.be&t=3m35s
> 
> ...


Me too. An honour to watch her fight too. Ridiculously clinical and technical striking.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I can't really take credit for that.


Could have at least GAVE credit though  haha jk.

But JoJo better put the business on this next girl and then I'll actually have an amazing female fighter to watch; Joanna Vs Joanne.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome stuff. They need to give other countries free event replays the night after in their time zone or something, its bad when I haven't seen someone fight until they win a title... I'd watch every fight on every event if I could but like sleep and money too much =/


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Awesome stuff. They need to give other countries free event replays the night after in their time zone or something, its bad when I haven't seen someone fight until they win a title... I'd watch every fight on every event if I could but like sleep and money too much =/


I understand your frustration. In the same boat. Although just before I watched this title fight I went back and watched Jedrzejczyks last fight. It was another clinic.

Plus, there's ways of watching every fight on every card without losing sleep or money. Don't think I'm allowed to say how on this forum. Fightnext.com or mmanext.com are good sites to watch shit though.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Gonzo said:


> I understand your frustration. In the same boat. Although just before I watched this title fight I went back and watched Jedrzejczyks last fight. It was another clinic.
> 
> Plus, there's ways of watching every fight on every card without losing sleep or money. Don't think I'm allowed to say how on this forum. Fightnext.com or mmanext.com are good sites to watch shit though.


Yeah I always watch the fights first thing sunday morning via handy online uploads... but it is not the same as sitting down for an event, no spoilers, on the TV in HD, and watching from the first prelim to the main event. I would happily wait until sunday night to have that, all they have to do is put a free replay on at 7 or 8pm. I don't see why not, it would be big exposure and probably lure new fans who want it live to get PPV's.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Yeah I always watch the fights first thing sunday morning via handy online uploads... but it is not the same as sitting down for an event, no spoilers, on the TV in HD, and watching from the first prelim to the main event. I would happily wait until sunday night to have that, all they have to do is put a free replay on at 7 or 8pm. I don't see why not, it would be big exposure and probably lure new fans who want it live to get PPV's.


Oh yeah totally. The whole experience is so much better when you watch it live. Luckily I avoided any spoilers by watching the fights this morning before checking facebook or this forum.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Could have at least GAVE credit though  haha jk.
> 
> But JoJo better put the business on this next girl and then I'll actually have an amazing female fighter to watch; *Joanna Vs Joanne*.


I would feel VERY nervous if Jedrzejczyk took on JoJo. So many ways for Calderwood to lose this fight badly!


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Honestly from what I've seen on TUF and in UFC jojo is good but seems overhyped to me. She didn't even look that good on tuf her fights were kind of boring and she doesn't seem very athletic. I think Rose Namajunas would be a much more interesting and dynamic fight plus she made it further in the competition.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> I would feel VERY nervous if Jedrzejczyk took on JoJo. So many ways for Calderwood to lose this fight badly!


Yeah defo. I've thought that Joanna is the best striker I've seen in womans MMA for a while.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah defo. I've thought that Joanna is the best striker I've seen in womans MMA for a while.


Both Joanna and JoJo are former world Muay Thai champs so in standup terms it's interesting. But JoJo lumbers and doesn't have the urgency, power, or killer instinct Joanna does.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Since you told me Joanna Polishname was in UFC now, JoJo and Joanna is the number 1 female fight I've wanted to see in the world, above Cyborg and Rousey. Both have legit skills that are more than just good judo (for some reason all female fighters have good judo lol).


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Since you told me Joanna Polishname was in UFC now, JoJo and Joanna is the number 1 female fight I've wanted to see in the world, above Cyborg and Rousey. Both have legit skills that are more than just good judo (for some reason all female fighters have good judo lol).


I think her initials should officially be JPN.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I think her initials should officially be JPN.


Japan?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> I think her initials should officially be JPN.



Jabatan Pendaftaran Negara ?


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Jo-Jed would be a better nickname.


----------

